
Do you think browsers should show data downloaded per tab? - hoodoof
I read an article saying that some websites download vast amounts of data.<p>I wonder if this information could be surfaced to the user level in a way that makes sense and is not pointlessly &quot;techy&quot;.
======
draw_down
They do.

~~~
hoodoof
Where?

I'd love to see total data downloaded by a table - without opening the
developer console.

